# awesome supplement



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

i have been testing out a new supplement called DMAE (dimethylaminoethanol). basically the nutritionist at super supplements recommended it to me after i told her about DP/DR and how i had recovered but still had some depression and just didn't quite feel like my old self. she said she takes it daily and liked it's effects even more than phosphatidylserine (a rather bold claim in my book). so anyways, i've been taking it for about a week and a half now and i can attest to her claim. this stuff is awesome. it claims to improve mood, cognitive function, and alertness, just to name a few. so far it has already done all of these and it also doesn't claim to take full affect until 4 - 6 weeks. so basically, if it has done this much already, i can't wait to see how i'll feel in 3 - 5 weeks. if you want to know more about it just google it. i recommend it to anyone who is having a hard time with there DP and is ready to recover, so basically i recommend it to everyone.


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

"Some studies indicate a possible reduction in the average lifespan of quail."

Hmmm I don't know about this...

jk.







Sounds pretty good, I'll try this sooner than antidepressants.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

I have heard of this supplement somewhere.
Good luck with it and keep us posted tommy!

-Zach


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> i have been testing out a new supplement called DMAE (dimethylaminoethanol). basically the nutritionist at super supplements recommended it to me after i told her about DP/DR and how i had recovered but still had some depression and just didn't quite feel like my old self. she said she takes it daily and liked it's effects even more than phosphatidylserine (a rather bold claim in my book). so anyways, i've been taking it for about a week and a half now and i can attest to her claim. this stuff is awesome. it claims to improve mood, cognitive function, and alertness, just to name a few. so far it has already done all of these and it also doesn't claim to take full affect until 4 - 6 weeks. so basically, if it has done this much already, i can't wait to see how i'll feel in 3 - 5 weeks. if you want to know more about it just google it. i recommend it to anyone who is having a hard time with there DP and is ready to recover, so basically i recommend it to everyone.


I've been taking dmae for a month aor longer and have not noticed any significant improvements, but hey if it works for you go for it..


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

opie37060 said:


> I've been taking dmae for a month aor longer and have not noticed any significant improvements, but hey if it works for you go for it..


really, thats surprises me. i felt a difference the first day.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

It probably works different for everybody. Some people see changes when they take other supplements along with it.


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

Theone2 said:


> It probably works different for everybody. Some people see changes when they take other supplements along with it.


yeah that is most definetly true, for me i really like fish oil and phosphatidylserine + my antideppressents, i take a multivitamin but there so big i just switched over to the liquid multivitamin, also tried a supplement called trytophan which is amino acid and it helped but increased my anxiety, its hard to find just the right combination of supplements for the needs of each person..but anyways, im just ramblin on now..lol


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

opie37060 said:


> yeah that is most definetly true, for me i really like fish oil and phosphatidylserine + my antideppressents, i take a multivitamin but there so big i just switched over to the liquid multivitamin, also tried a supplement called trytophan which is amino acid and it helped but increased my anxiety, its hard to find just the right combination of supplements for the needs of each person..but anyways, im just ramblin on now..lol


Yeah, tryptophan is not supposed to be taking with antidepressants.


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

Is it just for depression or will it help DP and anxiety too? I am willing to try anything LOL!


----------



## Claymore (Jun 13, 2009)

Rogue Bullies said:


> Is it just for depression or will it help DP and anxiety too? I am willing to try anything LOL!


I'm thinking about a CRACK and Crystal Meth combo myself. Heard its great for optimum tooth integrity!!!.


----------

